# Distcc startet nicht mehr als Dienst

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach jedem Neustart muß ich Distcc nochmal starten, da es nicht automatisch gestartet ist.

```

/etc/init.d/distccd status

 * status:  stopped

```

```
 rc-update -s

 * Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/dhcpd

           alsasound | boot default                  

             apache2 |      default                  

               atftp |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

          consolekit |      default                  

               cupsd |      default                  

             distccd |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

             hddtemp |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

               jackd |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

            libvirtd |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

             net.br0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                 nfs |      default                  

          ntp-client |      default                  

             postfix |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

               samba |      default                  

              smartd |      default                  

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default        
```

```
/etc/init.d/distccd start

 * Starting distccd ...

distccd[13361] (dcc_discard_root) discarded root privileges, changed to uid=240 gid=2          
```

Woran könnte das liegen?

G. R.

----------

## Max Steel

Gibts in irgendeiner Log eine Fehlermeldung?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Gibts in irgendeiner Log eine Fehlermeldung?

 

Nein leider nicht. Unter gentoo wird das Startlog ja auch nirgendwohin geschrieben, oder?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Gibts in irgendeiner Log eine Fehlermeldung? 
> 
> Nein leider nicht. Unter gentoo wird das Startlog ja auch nirgendwohin geschrieben, oder?
> 
> G. R.

 

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt was gefunden. 

Die Dienste distcc und ntp-client werden vor der Initilisierung der Netzwerkkarte gestartet. Deshalb funktionieren Sie nicht.

D.h. ich müßte nun die Reihenfolge der Dienste ändern. Wie kann ich mir die Startreihenfolge anzeigen lassen? Wie verändere ich die Reihenfolge? Müßten nicht die genannten Dienste vom Netzwerkstart abhängen?

G. R.

----------

